# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Ночь и чтото без названия

## Мария Круглецова

Ночь.

Я и ночь, безмолвный гений...
Вздох луны... крадутся тени
В темноте пустых аллей...
Сладкий воздух гладит небо,
Темнота боится ветра,
Прячась за узор ветвей.

Робко льется свет полночный,
И листва деревьев сочно
Обнимает высь небес...
Звезды греют дымку лета...
Танец легкий тьмы и света -
Ночь! Ты чудо из чудес!








***
Искристой дымкой Рождества
Любовь вздохнет, прокравшись в сердце,
И пряный запах волшебства
Поманит у звезды погреться.
В ладонях тают кружева, 
Засахаренные на небе,
И льются сладкие слова,
Звеня в хрустально-чистом снеге.
Секунда. И исчезнет мгла,
Угаснет в золотом сиянье,
Но не померкнут колдовства
Таинственные обещанья…
:smile:

Жду критику))))

----------


## Лев

> Жду критику))))


Неплохо, есть что-нибудь песенное?

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Спасибо)))) Есть, но очень своеобразное...я сама стараюсь музыку на них писать... На мой взгляд они еще сыроваты))) А вот еще мои творения


 На краю.

Солнце режет мне глаза.
Воздух отравляет душу.
На щеке блестит слеза,
Я стараюсь ветер слушать.

Боль терзает жизнь мою. 
Все же ложь сильнее правды.
Время - пропасть... На краю
Ожиданье - муки ада.

Вспышка... молния, и вновь 
Темнота ласкает время.
Вечность тишины веков 
Поглощает то мгновенье.

Знаю, небо вечно...но 
Неужели гибнут чувства,
Обращаясь в пепел снов,
Отцветая в мраке грусти...



           ***
 «Мастеру и Маргарите» посвящается
О, звёзды! Миллионы лет
Манит людей ваш странный синий свет
И, обнимая сердце, не дает ответ
На тайну вечности, хранящей свой секрет
Как звезды…миллионы лет.



Жить для тебя, Любовь!

Как хочется разодранную грудь
В горящий яд объятий окунуть
И обмануть себя и свой безумный мир…
Больней кольнуть, поняв, что ты вампир,
Как крови жаждущий любви.
Заснуть. Проснуться. Сколько не зови – 
Почуешь лишь свою ты кровь. Но вновь
Метаться будешь и кричать: “Любовь!” 
Любовь…сколько сердец разбила ты?
Разве смешно игрушкой для судьбы
Осколки собирать изъеденного сердца?
Во тьму шептать: “Ты сможешь, только не разбейся!”
И вечно ждать, глотая яд своей мечты,
В кровь биться о стекло и снова сжечь мосты…
Солгав себе, простить и всё начать сначала,
Собрать клочки души, всплакнув: “За что? Я так устала…” 
Забыть… И вдруг, крылом разрезав неизвестность,
Вспорхнуть!.. разбиться…и истекать любовью вечность,
Из сердца мерзлого соча больную кровь. И вновь
Воскреснуть, прокричав: “Жить для тебя, Любовь!”
                                            21.04.2007г.

----------


## Black Lord

> Солнце режет мне глаза.
> Воздух отравляет душу.
> На щеке блестит слеза,
> Я стараюсь ветер слушать.
> 
> Боль терзает жизнь мою. 
> Все же ложь сильнее правды.
> Время - пропасть... На краю
> Ожиданье - муки ада.
> ...


Продолжай радовать [IMG]http://*********ru/273959.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

> Жить для тебя, Любовь!
> 
> Как хочется разодранную грудь
> В горящий яд объятий окунуть
> И обмануть себя и свой безумный мир…
> Больней кольнуть, поняв, что ты вампир,
> Как крови жаждущий любви.
> Заснуть. Проснуться. Сколько не зови – 
> Почуешь лишь свою ты кровь. Но вновь
> ...


[IMG]http://*********ru/273959.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Продолжай радовать [IMG]http://*********ru/273959.gif[/IMG]



:smile: Безумно приятно)))) Одобрение для меня завораживающе, как для ребенка подарок на Рождество....Постораюсь порадовать еще)))

 ***
В свои невидимые сети
Поймал пушинку свежий ветер.
Она смеялась, вырываясь,
Гордясь собой, за тень цеплялась...
Но, покоренная мгновеньем,
Не устояв пред искушеньем,
Она, не чуткая к знаменьям,
Легко скользила в дуновеньи.
А он, весь сотканный из света,
Сплел сон ее из кружев лета...
Хрустальной дымкой окрыленный, 
В мир грез, собою сотворенный,
Ее вознес он, одурманя,
И лед гордыни начал таять...
Но слов пленяющее зелье
Не ослепило то знаменье:
"Взойдя на грань небес-не оступись
Чем выше ты взлетишь, тем дольше падать вниз!" 


***
Сердце больше не болит.
Всё прошло… Зажили раны,
Только образ твой горит,
Как звезда в ночи туманной.

Грусть ушла, осталась лишь 
Сладость тех воспоминаний,
Что манят в седую тишь
Нежных грёз, слепых желаний…

Сердцем правит пустота – 
Искра чувства вдруг угасла,
Умерла тех снов мечта,
Что владела мной напрасно.

Лучше чувств остывших мгла,
Чем пустая боль страданий.
Слёзы выжгли все слова,
Гаснет розовое пламя…

Ты задул огонь свечи,
Сладких снов луна погасла.
И влекут меня лучи
Солнца призрачного…счастья.


***
Горячие слезы на бледных щеках
Жгут душу, играя с сердцем,
И мелкая дрожь в холодных руках
Ломает, но некуда деться.

Кто знал, что так больно не верить в любовь
И вдруг ощутить ее силу:
Пылающий взгляд, бурлящая кровь
Как яд...не зовущий в могилу.

Ах, яд! Сладкий яд...как нежно ты душишь...
То ласково манишь, то рвешь мою душу,
То ты обнимаешь, то вновь меня мучишь...
О, Боже! Любовь...быть может так лучше?

----------


## Black Lord

Марьюшка,умничка,один совет,выкладывай каждый эпизод новым сообщением,не смешивай в один пост,пожалуйста .
[IMG]http://*********ru/327216.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Марьюшка,умничка,один совет,выкладывай каждый эпизод новым сообщением,не смешивай в один пост,пожалуйста .
> [IMG]http://*********ru/327216.gif[/IMG]


Огромное спасибо)))) :rolleyes:И очень благодарна за совет, постораюсь ему следовать:smile:

----------


## PAN

*Мария Круглецова*,
 С прибытием... :flower: .......

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Дивный миг

Пусть дивный миг тебе подарит
Хранитель снов,
В страну чудес тебя поманит,
На грань миров...

Там нет ни грусти, ни сомнений,
Лишь сладкий дым
Раскроет легкий вальс знамений,
Сливаясь с ним.

Но вдруг проснется лучик солнца,
Испепеляя ночь...
Туман расстает...ты проснешься.
Исчезнут знанья прочь...

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *Мария Круглецова*,
>  С прибытием..........


Спасибо, очень приятно))))))))))))) :rolleyes:

----------


## oskar_65

> Ночь.


Мне нравится ваш стиль,сударыня. :flower: 




> В свои невидимые сети
> Поймал пушинку свежий ветер.
> Она смеялась, вырываясь,
> Гордясь собой, за тень цеплялась...
> Но, покоренная мгновеньем,
> Не устояв пред искушеньем,
> Она, не чуткая к знаменьям,
> Легко скользила в дуновеньи.
> А он, весь сотканный из света,
> ...


А это просто замечательное! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> стиль


Есть такое... :Aga:  А главное - на заднем плане угадывается немалое количество прочитанного, что тоже радует...

----------


## oskar_65

*PAN*,
 И с техникой всё в порядке.Приятно.

----------


## Black Lord

*oskar_65*,и читается легко очень,на одном вздохе!

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Не знаю даже что сказать, не могу подобрать слов, насколько я обрадовалась)) даже покраснела наверное....Одним словом, СПАСИБО:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

Марьюшка,всё нормально,ты умничка,у тебя есть талант,главное не исчезай,а больше радуй нас красивыми стихами!

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Марьюшка,всё нормально,ты умничка,у тебя есть талант,главное не исчезай,а больше радуй нас красивыми стихами!


Спасибо, очень постараюсь порадовать еще))) Надеюсь порадую не только стихами, вот один немного наивный, но милый рассказ

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Подарок судьбы.

                                                          Все, все, что гибелью грозит,
                                                          Для сердца смертного сулит
                                                          Неизъяснимы наслажденья…
                                                     А.С. Пушкин, «Пир во время чумы».

Сквозь темно-зеленые занавески, вздыхающие легкими порывами пробудившегося ветра, пахнуло манящим запахом сирени, в комнату начали просачиваться утренние лучи апельсинового солнца, а один самый наглый лучик игриво пощекотал упрямый носик укутанного сном юноши и, подпрыгнув на упругих пушистых ресницах, отразился изумрудным блеском глаз. Потянувшись, молодой человек пружинисто вскочил с кровати и, насвистывая какую-то странную, но знакомую мелодию, начал одеваться. Хлопнув дверью, он выбежал навстречу новому дню, который, как казалось, не сулил ему ничего особенного…но юноша не терял надежды, а иначе жизнь не имела бы смысла, потому как бедность разъедала его душу и волочить такое существование до старости было не то что невозможно, но вело к ужасным и непредсказуемым последствиям.
Итак, наш герой отправился на только что построенный завод одной заграничной компании. Сколько раз юноша представлял себе, как его примут на работу, но чем чаще ему отказывали, тем больше он не верил в исполнение своих желаний.
Когда до зовущей железной двери осталось лишь несколько кварталов, его остановил странный старичок. Незнакомец был неприметной внешности, но глаза его проникали внутрь души и манили так, что оторвать взгляд было невозможно. И, покорившись воле загадочного старца, юноша не мог сделать ни шагу. Незнакомец же поманил его пальцем и, шамкая, пробурчал:
- Мой милый мальчик, кажется, ты что-то ищешь? Мир не так прост, как тебе кажется. Он еще проще… и то, что тебе нужно, ближе, чем ты думаешь.
Молодой человек, ошеломленный встречей, не успел и слова вымолвить, как старичок спросил:
- Как зовут тебя, юноша?
- А почему, собственно, я должен отвечать Вам? Я тороплюсь, а Вы… Почему Вы подошли ко мне?
- Не спорь со стариком, неужели ты не можешь найти минуты для того, кого постигло наиужаснейшее на свете – старость…
- Ну что же… Минуту я найду, меня зовут Билли, Билли Браун, коли угодно. Надеюсь, я удовлетворил Ваше любопытство и смею отправляться по своим делам.
- Не спеши, Билли. Судьба уже однажды преподнесла тебе подарок, а теперь приготовила еще лучше.
- О чем Вы? По-моему, Вы бредите, Вам нужно к врачу! Пройдите прямо до перекрестка, потом налево, а затем…
- Наивный мальчик! Ты даже и не догадываешься, что ты имеешь. Скажи мне, откуда у тебя вот этот ключик? – старик протянул дрожащую руку к груди Билли и дотронулся до потемневшего от времени медальона в виде ключа.
Юноша, не стерпев такой наглости, воскликнул:
- Да что Вы себе позволяете? Какое Вам дело?
- Похоже, ты мне не веришь… Хорошо, а если я предложу решение всех твоих проблем? Любая вещь, которую ты возжелаешь, тут же появится в твоих руках.
- Вы разыгрываете меня? Прошу прощения за дерзость, но Вам стоит поискать другого дурака для Ваших сказок! А мне пора.
- Я не держу тебя…
И только Билли сделал шаг вперед, как перед ним выросла стена до самого края небес. Он развернулся и пошел в другую сторону, но стена тут же оказалась на его пути.
Старец хрипло рассмеялся и изрек:
- Наверное, тебе придется поверить мне. Ну, попробуй пожелать что-нибудь.
Выйдя из оцепенения, молодой человек оживился и ответил:
- Яблоко. Хочу яблоко.
Спелое сочное яблоко оказалось в руке юноши, а старик подмигнул и спросил:
- Ты все еще спешишь?
- Хм… Почему Вы предлагаете все это именно мне?
- Все просто. У тебя есть то, что я ищу уже давно… Отдай мне свой ключик и считай, что мы квиты.
- Вы просите невозможного, этот ключ - самая дорогая вещь, которая у меня есть: моя бабушка подарила мне его и сказала, чтобы я всегда носил его с собой и берег, как свое сердце.
- Впрочем, решать тебе. Хочешь – можешь идти, только бедность погонится за тобой.
В душе Билли что-то оборвалось, он почувствовал свою беспомощность и никчемность. В нем проснулось жгучее желание что-то изменить, но… Как он может отдать то, чем дорожил больше всего в своей жизни? С другой стороны, зачем ему такая жизнь, когда он каждый день мучает себя бесполезными попытками выбраться из пропасти и ощутить свою свободу, согревающую желание жить и творить свое будущее. Быть может, для этого момента он и хранил ключ? И это шанс обрести счастье, а возможно, и подарить его другим людям? Боже, как трудно сделать выбор… Вздохнув, Билли решил развернуться и уйти, но неожиданно для себя взглянул на старика и отрезал:
- Я согласен. Ключ Ваш, коли Вы не обманываете меня.

***
Шли годы. Билли получил все, что хотел. Он был счастлив, но недолго: жизнь пресытила его своими богатствами. У него было все, но все вдруг стало не нужно. Билли старел, а жизнь была не в радость, чего-то не хватало ему, того, чего он и пожелать не мог.
Но однажды, греясь на июльском ярком солнце, Билли услышал звучный, заливистый лай собачонки, которую он подкармливал. Через секунду она уже неслась к своему добродетелю и, бросив нечто ему на руки, лизнула его в нос теплым языком и ласково повиляла хвостом. Отчистив вещицу от комьев грязи,  он увидел, что это нечто – красивая старинная шкатулка. Рассмотрев ее поближе, Билли заметил, что скважина ее словно изготовлена для ключа, который, к сожалению, ему уже не принадлежит. Тогда он попытался взломать шкатулку, но она была будто сделана из камня. Расстроившись, Билли положил таинственное сокровище в карман и побрел домой.
И на этой ноте мы оставим нашего героя. Любопытно, что же было в шкатулке? Ответ прост – в шкатулке была Любовь. Билли отдал ключ от Любви, самого великого счастья на свете, взамен на то, что может быть у всех. Любовь должна была сделать сердце юноши бессмертным, но он отказался от нее. Долго Билли еще пытался найти ключик, но все было тщетно, судьба подарки дважды не дарит.

----------


## Black Lord

> Ответ прост – в шкатулке была Любовь. Билли отдал ключ от Любви, самого великого счастья на свете, взамен на то, что может быть у всех. Любовь должна была сделать сердце юноши бессмертным, но он отказался от нее. Долго Билли еще пытался найти ключик, но все было тщетно, судьба подарки дважды не дарит.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## oskar_65

*Мария Круглецова*,
 Прошу прощения,но последний абзац,по моему мнению,убивает напрочь всю интригу... Так прямо расставить все точки над "и",и никакой загадки и недосказанности... Всё шло хорошо,пока автор не решил оставить героя.
Всего лишь мнение...

----------


## Black Lord

> Всё шло хорошо,пока автор не решил оставить героя.


*oskar_65*,не будем загадывать,может это заготовка для старта и развязка ещё в переди,был бы стимул,а мы в этом надеюсь поможем сообща,не пропасть в неизвестность автору.[IMG]http://*********ru/299701.gif[/IMG]
Не зря же она написала...


> Надеюсь порадую не только стихами

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *Мария Круглецова*,
>  Прошу прощения,но последний абзац,по моему мнению,убивает напрочь всю интригу... Так прямо расставить все точки над "и",и никакой загадки и недосказанности... Всё шло хорошо,пока автор не решил оставить героя.
> Всего лишь мнение...


Честно говоря, я с вами согласна :Aga:  Просто рассказ был написан давно, и исправлять концовку я не стала, хотя на мой взгляд уже сейчас, она делает его банальным, показывает все карты, как неопытный игрок. Спасибо за критику))

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Не зря же она написала...


Действительно пишу еще рассказ, который , надеюсь, будет более проработанным...спасибо за поддержку:smile:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Почему я люблю тебя?

“Почему я люблю тебя?” – слеза спрыгнула с ресниц, навсегда застыв в вечности. Сердце стучало, играя с ритмом времени и обманывая вселенную. Печаль закрадывалась в душу, но теплые объятья сжигали её дотла. Что-то туманно-загадочное, но удивительно прекрасное, витало в воздухе. В глазах – безысходность, в сердце – надежда…время любит жестокие шутки, но, покорившись наивной мечте, его вековой механизм, неподвластный даже пирамидам, сломался, подарив нам волшебное мгновение…заменившее вечность. Безумный, потерявшийся во мраке взгляд ждал ответа…ответ запутался в его искрящихся глазах, поддаваясь таинственности тишины.

----------


## Black Lord

> Действительно пишу еще рассказ, который , надеюсь, будет более проработанным...


Мариша,а мы не будем надеяться,мы просто поверим твоему обещанию,а хозяйка ты своим словам или нет,покажет время. :flower:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*** 
 Боже мой, как ужасны те минуты с самим собой наедине, когда ни один человек на свете не сможет тебе помочь. Думаешь – сейчас…через секунду…вот-вот кто-то поможет найти хотя бы один лучик света во тьме рвущихся на волю недосказанностей и неопределенностей, но эту секунду снова поглощает пустота, пустота, не созвучная с горящим зовом сердца. И хочется верить в лучшее, но горькая правда режет глаза, и ты понимаешь, что невозможно бороться с временем, с необъятной вечностью, побеждающей все, что может существовать на земле. Осознаешь, что жизнь лишь песчинка, вспышка в темноте, и становится так жутко больно чувствовать свою бессмысленность и беспомощность. Да, время решает всё, судьба руководит нашей жизнью, ведь каждая случайность – неизбежность, иначе бы она не произошла. Неизбежности окружают нас как пламенные знаки, которые мы не замечаем, потому что сужаем свой кругозор и не видим очевидного, растрачиваясь на бытовые мелочи. Жизнь – загадка, может быть, в том и ее вкус, чтобы постоянно ее разгадывать, пытая ненасытный мозг и сердце. Может, и смысл жизни в том, чтобы человек пытался понять его? Человечество дало, наверное, миллионы определений жизни, но никто и никогда не найдет верного ответа, потому что мозг человека слишком слаб для осознания  вселенской сущности. Так зачем, зачем мы переживаем, горим, ищем чего-то, если все равно тишина веков не раскроет своей тайны? Ответ прост: такова природа человека – сердце его пылает, а разум невозможно остановить, потому что он создан для того, чтобы глупое и тупое спокойствие не овладело его душой. Так, может, все не зря происходит так? Может, в каждом случае отражается великая тайна жизни? И эти раздирающие душу минуты не бесполезны, а помогают осознать что-то, чего не видит человеческий глаз? Возможно, на эти вопросы нет ответа, но все же едкий разум будет искать их вечно.

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Мариша,а мы не будем надеяться,мы просто поверим твоему обещанию,а хозяйка ты своим словам или нет,покажет время.


:smile: время покажет :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Мария Круглецова*,я отдышаться не могу,давно такое не читала!!!
Теперь у меня три любимых поэта на форуме!!!

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *Мария Круглецова*,я отдышаться не могу,давно такое не читала!!!
> Теперь у меня три любимых поэта на форуме!!!


Рада, что Вам понравилось:smile: Большое спасибо, такое говорят нечасто)) )Честно говоря, даже не ожидала услышать столь лестное мнение о моем творчестве:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Честно говоря, даже не ожидала услышать столь лестное мнение о моем творчестве


Привыкай,но только не зазновайся,иначе сама себе в творчестве навредить сможеш. [IMG]http://*********ru/265798.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Привыкай,но только не зазновайся,иначе сама себе в творчестве навредить сможеш. [IMG]http://*********ru/265798.gif[/IMG]


Спасибо)) Ну зазнаваться мне пока почти не с чего:biggrin: Да и привыкнуть сложно, скорее и не нужно: чем неожиданней сюрприз, тем он восхитительней:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> скорее и не нужно:


Вот это и умничка!!!
Буду ждать с нетерпением новых произведений.:smile:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Вместе.
Мы любовь навсегда похороним
И сердца мы раздавим в ладонях...
Мы сожжем наши слезы в печали,
Чтобы души беззвучно кричали...
Мы отравим надежды обманом,
Выльем веру багровым туманом,
Мы скрепим нашу смерть приговором,
И судьбу проклянем мы позором.

Мы распнем свои чувства на страхе,
Будем звать, умоляя о плахе...
Мы взрастим нашу ложь на пороке, 
Ослепив пустотой жизни сроки...
Мы расплавим прекрасное в боли
И расстаем прозрачною кровью,
Мы обманем честь нашу лестью,
Мы умрем... но умрем с тобой вместе...

Мрачновато конечно, но настроение разное бывает:confused:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Мария Круглецова*,
молодец! я в числе поклонников твоего таланта :Aga: 
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> настроение разное бывает


Это нормально,не возможно всегда с улыбкой ходить,это уже болезнь будет.
Должно быть разнообразие в жизни,главное,что ты свой стиль выдерживаеш.

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *Мария Круглецова*,
> молодец! я в числе поклонников твоего таланта


:smile: Огромное спасибо)))) Очень приятно, что то что ты создаешь приносит радость не только тебе, но и другим людям :Oj:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Это нормально,не возможно всегда с улыбкой ходить,это уже болезнь будет.
> Должно быть разнообразие в жизни,главное,что ты свой стиль выдерживаеш.


Что правда, то правда, настроение - капризное домашнее животное:smile: Но иногда надо стараться его дрессировать, очень иногда способствует))) Как говорится, улыбайтесь-это всех раздражает:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*Мария Круглецова*,не оставляй тему,пиши,классные стихи!!!!!!!!

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *Мария Круглецова*,не оставляй тему,пиши,классные стихи!!!!!!!!


Спасибо,я буду стараться :rolleyes: Но, к сожалению, иногда учеба занимает все свободное время, да и не только, еще и все духовные силы:biggrin: Надеюсь, что немного порадую новыми стихами:smile:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Поздно...

Она стояла под луной
И робко слезы вытирала,
Фонарь склонился над землей,
Она, дрожа, ему шептала:

"Скажи! Как...почему...зачем?..
Я буду ждать! Ведь он придет...
Так быть не может... Он совсем
Не врал! Жизнь снова нас сведет...

Я сердце отдала ему!
Как пусто... Боль щекочет нервы,
Пусть скажет нет... Я все пойму!
И душу разорву я первой..."

Но время стерло раны грез,
Туман впитал слепые слезы,
А он пришел с букетом роз,
Луна шепнула: "Поздно...поздно..."

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Невидимка.

Сбежав из края облаков,
Дождь спрятался в ладонях лужи
И принял скорбь ее оков
Лишь для того, чтоб жизнь подслушать.
Чтобы увидеть робкий взгляд,
Смущенный первым поцелуем,
Лимонно-ягодный закат,
Что никогда не предсказуем.
Чтобы услышать детский смех
И хриплый вздох седой старушки,
Нестройный затяжной напев
Друзей, затеявших пирушку,
Вкусить свободы ветерка,
Поймать кленовый лист продрогший,
Влюбиться в танец мотылька
И в роскошь звезд пьянящей ночи...
Собрав печаль и радость дней,
Дождь обратился снежной дымкой,
Открыл завесу тайн земных
И в миг расстаял невидимкой...

----------


## smychok

> Что правда, то правда, настроение - капризное домашнее животное Но иногда надо стараться его дрессировать, очень иногда способствует))) Как говорится, улыбайтесь-это всех раздражает


Глубоко



> И я говорю себе: "АП!!!"

----------


## smychok

> Невидимка.
> 
> Сбежав из края облаков,
> Дождь спрятался в ладонях лужи
> И принял скорбь ее оков
> Лишь для того, чтоб жизнь подслушать.
> Чтобы увидеть робкий взгляд,
> Смущенный первым поцелуем,
> Лимонно-ягодный закат,
> ...


Много хочется написать по поводу вышенаписанного, но не хочу быть банальным, поэтому напишу очень просто: Мне оооочень понравилось - каждая строчка.... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Много хочется написать по поводу вышенаписанного, но не хочу быть банальным, поэтому напишу очень просто: Мне оооочень понравилось - каждая строчка....


 ООогромное спасибо :Oj:  Просто, но обворожительно приятно:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Поздно...


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> ...


Спаааасибо:wink:

----------


## Black Lord

Мариша,не забывай про своё обещание.
Пришлось искать тему на второй странице...поднимаю на первую .

[IMG]http://*********ru/379181.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Мариша,не забывай про своё обещание.
> Пришлось искать тему на второй странице...поднимаю на первую .
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/379181.gif[/IMG]


:smile: Я помню)) Но иногда неполадки в интеренете ограничивают наши возможности:biggrin: Хотя, как не смешно, вместе с интернетом и муза куда то пропала хм..холодно на улице наверно просто стало... Вот сегодня таки попыталась ее заманить, но видно она тоже не в настроении.......:confused:

----------


## Black Lord

> холодно на улице наверно просто стало...


*вот про него, про холод, пиши...*




> Вот сегодня таки попыталась ее заманить, но видно она тоже не в настроении.......


*А мы ей настроение то поднимем вдвоём !!!*

[IMG]http://*********ru/349528.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

На верхней пыльной полке

В шкафу на верхней пыльной полке
Укрыты прошлого осколки,
Дыша застывшей тьмой коробки,
Они зовут. А дни-иголки
Летят, втыкаясь в вечность колко,
Стирают сладость снов и только
Надрывно шепчут: "Сколько...сколько?"

Следы расстаявших мгновений
Остыли. Гулкий стон забвенья
Сокрыл и радость, и презренье,
Любви коварное похмелье
Горит, пурпурно пламенея,
Но смоет черное затменье
Слеза...и оживут знаменья...

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *вот про него, про холод, пиши...*
> 
> 
> *А мы ей настроение то поднимем вдвоём !!!*
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/349528.gif[/IMG]


Ну не знаю как у нее конечно, а у меня оно уже поднялось:wink: А про холод....наверное окна надо просто проклеить:biggrin: Вечерком под теплым пледом за горячей чашкой чаю можно будет и про холод писать, но...увы и ах, сначала учеба:frown:

----------


## Black Lord

> Но смоет черное затменье
> Слеза...и оживут знаменья...


*Ну вот и результат !!!!!*


[IMG]http://*********ru/385371.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *Ну вот и результат !!!!!*
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/385371.gif[/IMG]


мммм результат:biggrin:ток немного выжатый

----------


## Black Lord

> мммм результатток немного выжатый


Главное сдвинуть с места,а дальше само польётся.:biggrin:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Главное сдвинуть с места,а дальше само польётся.:biggrin:


эт точно :Aga:  пойду чайку попью, может еще вдохновлюсь:biggrin:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Мда.....вот вам и муза)) Стихотворение о вреде алкоголизма:eek: минздрав:biggrin:

Сожги цветок в руке своей,
И выпей водки вместе с пивом,
И жизнь сокроет радость дней
Стирая сны пустым эфиром...

Наполни жидкостью бокал,
И мир сольется в эту чашу,
А будет поздно...кто же знал?
Что было наше, стало ваше...

И реки повернутся вспять,
И ты не тот, и все не мило,
Захочется дурман порвать,
Но дверью душу защемило!

Сорви завесу пустоты,
И закричи:"Постой! постой!"
И на пороге темноты
Одумайся и дверь закрой...

----------


## Black Lord

Марьюшка,ваууу,значит чай помог! :biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Марьюшка,ваууу,значит чай помог! :biggrin:


Еще как помог)) Особенно после того как свежим воздухом подышишь:smile: Ну и конечно не только чай, а еще и один выманиватель музы:wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> а еще и один выманиватель музы


:biggrin: сладких снов тебе [IMG]http://*********ru/357766.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/338257.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

ООо еще хлеще, вот это муза

Портрет

Кретин...ничтожество...дурак...
Словам не предаешь ты смысла...
Зачем себя ругаешь так?
На этих кольях честь повисла...

Прошу, заколоти портрет,
Что ты нарисовал в углу прихожей,
Открой глаза, услышь ответ,
Что бьется там...под бледной кожей...

По каплям растворился свет,
Пилюлей горькой оказался
Душой прописанный рецепт,
А кашель навсегда остался.

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> :biggrin: сладких снов тебе [IMG]http://*********ru/357766.gif[/IMG]
> 
> [IMG]http://*********ru/338257.gif[/IMG]


Спасибо :Oj:  И тебе волшебных, как роскошь пудры звезд на покрывале ночи:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> ООо еще хлеще, вот это муза


:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Сорви завесу пустоты,
> И закричи:"Постой! постой!"
> И на пороге темноты
> Одумайся и дверь закрой...


[IMG]http://*********ru/350402.gif[/IMG] знакомое чувство)))

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Невидимка.
> 
> Сбежав из края облаков,
> Дождь спрятался в ладонях лужи
> И принял скорбь ее оков
> Лишь для того, чтоб жизнь подслушать.
> Чтобы увидеть робкий взгляд,
> Смущенный первым поцелуем,
> Лимонно-ягодный закат,
> ...


 :Ok:

----------


## Еркен

[QUOTE=Мария Круглецова;1821592]:smile: Безумно приятно)))) 

 ***
В свои невидимые сети
Поймал пушинку свежий ветер.
Она смеялась, вырываясь,
Гордясь собой, за тень цеплялась...
Но, покоренная мгновеньем,
Не устояв пред искушеньем,
Она, не чуткая к знаменьям,
Легко скользила в дуновеньи.
А он, весь сотканный из света,
Сплел сон ее из кружев лета...
Хрустальной дымкой окрыленный, 
В мир грез, собою сотворенный,
Ее вознес он, одурманя,
И лед гордыни начал таять...
Но слов пленяющее зелье
Не ослепило то знаменье:
"Взойдя на грань небес-не оступись
Чем выше ты взлетишь, тем дольше падать вниз!" 

Душевно!Красиво!Удачно! :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Мария Круглецова*,
продолжаешь радовать:rolleyes:
жду еще...
 :flower:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *Мария Круглецова*,
> продолжаешь радовать:rolleyes:
> жду еще...


Спасибо ммммм :Oj: 
За что благодарить и восхищаться?
Ведь это лишь сумбурный снежный ком
Всех мыслей, захотевших помещаться
В костями ограниченный объем:biggrin:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> 


Благодарю :flower: 
Возможно и в обравке книжки
Есть сладковато-терпкий вкус...
И бело-черные мыслишки
Найдут ответ в улыбке уст?

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Душевно!Красиво!Удачно!


Поклон и взгляд, стремительный и гордый,
Смиренная улыбка, взмах ресниц..
Признаюсь, не всегда бываю скромной, 
Хочу быть бабочкой средь тысячи синиц...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> За что благодарить и восхищаться?
> Ведь это лишь сумбурный снежный ком
> Всех мыслей, захотевших помещаться
> В костями ограниченный объем


В тот ком заложенная жизнь,
Она так рвётся-рвётся в высь.
И в каждом слове спрятан смысл,
И в строчку каждую вплелись!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Куда пропала поэтесса,
Моя сестра,моя принцеса?

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Куда пропала поэтесса,
> Моя сестра,моя принцеса?


Я здесь! Но за семью замками 
Сокрыты мысли и душа...
Они глухими голосами
Кричат под гнетом курсача:frown:

Как вырваться из цепких пальцев?
Расправить крылья и лететь....
Закрыть Паскаль....и здесь остаться,
Разжать уста и осмелеть....

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/350104.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Anastasia102


*В цепях закованное сердце
Трепещет. Но куда мне деться?
Порвать молчание? А дверцу
Закрыть...С душою спеться?

А лед, закачанный под кожу,
Согреть. Тогда, быть может,
Я оживу...Но потревожу
Закон, что мозгом вложен....*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> А лед, закачанный под кожу,
> Согреть. Тогда, быть может,
> Я оживу...


.
[IMG]http://*********ru/340891.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Как вырваться из цепких пальцев?
> Расправить крылья и лететь....
> Закрыть Паскаль....и здесь остаться,
> Разжать уста и осмелеть...


.
[IMG]http://*********ru/331675.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Дневник

Как хочется порою душу
Засунуть в старенький проектор,
И разрешить чуть-чуть подслушать
Те слайды, что за гранью света...

Вдохнуть легко и жадно грудью
Слова, моменты, мысли, встречи...
При виде раскаленных прутьев
Кричать, не задувая свечи!

Не прятать грусть в улыбке взгляда,
Расстаять в маковом дурмане,
Шептать:"Хочу..." Рыдать: "Не надо!"
Мечтать, не зная об обмане...

Но все вокруг надели маски...
А может завести мне друга?
Играть по нотам без опаски...
Дневник? К моим ли ты услугам?

Дневник-удел сопливых умниц...
Я рождена для сонной дымки,
Для холода забытых улиц,
И одиночества на снимке...*

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Anastasia102,

*Горит свеча...
Проснулись грезы...
Мысль горяча...
К вам можно, звезды?*

----------


## smychok

> Как вырваться из цепких пальцев?
> Расправить крылья и лететь....
> Закрыть Паскаль....и здесь остаться,
> Разжать уста и осмелеть....


Закрыть Паскаль!!!
Открыть страничку,
Кому-нить, чё-нить скинуть в личку,
Нашкрабать в Ворде новый стих,
Что б зов души хоть малость стих...

Но ты его не заглуши 
И нас порадуй - напиши...
На форум помести те строчки
Всё - я закончил... Вроде точка. :Oj:

----------


## smychok

> Дневник-удел сопливых умниц...
> Я рождена для сонной дымки,
> Для холода забытых улиц,
> И одиночества на снимке...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

За зимней стужей - снова лето...
Уже "в дороге" года где-то.
Наолнит мир и улицы людьми...
Ты не одна - вокруг себя взгляни!!!!

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Ты не одна - вокруг себя взгляни!!!!


*Слова горят и греют душу...
Я буду верить, ждать и слушать,
Что шепчет мир вокруг меня...
И улыбнусь, тебя благодаря*

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Но ты его не заглуши 
> И нас порадуй - напиши...


*Я подмигну и музу позову улыбкой,
Smychok расколдовал немую скрипку:rolleyes:*

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Январь 

Тихо куришь одну за одной…
Я сомкнула ресницы росою…
Где-то ветер гуляет пустой,
А январь разрывается солью…

Звонкой песней забрызжет капель,
В сердце скрипнет резною калиткой,
Я зову и надеюсь... Апрель
Проскользнет лучезарной улыбкой...

Май согреет перину небес,
Все мечты обгоняют запреты....
Будем ждать вожделенных чудес,
Укрываясь в горячее лето...

Солнце смоет румяна с щеки,
Белой пудрой укроются плечи…
Как вчера мы с тобой далеки,
Но разлучный январь не навечно…*

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Заржавели струны солнца

Заржавели струны солнца,
Снег дырявым полотном
Укрывает город. Льется
Скрежет утра за окном.

Люди одевают лица,
Топчут миллионы снов,
Грязью ложь в глазах лоснится,
Давят тонны потолков.

Топот, болтовня и хохот
Густо булькают в котле,
Разметался дикий рокот
По размазанной земле…

Мутный свет на стеклах лопнет,
Проглочу слезливый ком,
Вздерну нос и дверью хлопну,
Стукну в холод каблуком...*

----------


## Дядя Вадя

Фотка просто замечательная)))

----------


## oskar_65

*Мария Круглецова*,
И стихи хороши.
Умница. :flower:

----------


## PAN

> И стихи хороши


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Геннадичь

Тише люди, ради бога тише
Не спугните их, они и так боятся
Я  смотрю на них, и я их слышу 
Вижу, как они хотят сорваться.
Не пугайте эти сновиденья
Дайте им остаться хоть немного
Можно спать и быть в своём забвенье
Можно отыскать свою дорогу
Мне от них не много то и надо
Быть, иль нет, вопрос других столетий
Не хватает мне всего лишь взгляда,
Взгляда нет, но есть виденья эти.
Сам боюсь, пугаюсь, и в смятении
Не могу, но суть не так уж важно
Не пугайте люди сновиденья,
Не пугайте, с ними мне не страшно.

----------


## Геннадичь

ОКНО

По лицу прошлись зимы узоры.
И губы подвело Морозом.
Теперь окна губами не согреть
Я вмёрз в стекло, нет сна, и нет о жизни прозы.
И как маяк.  Во тьме, указывая путь
Из зеркала души нетленный свет струиться.
Иди на свет, мой друг. Иди и не забудь.
Со света сбившись,  можно заблудиться.
Коснись губами, если есть тепло.
Я не смогу один расплавить зимние причуды
Растает  лёд, очистится стекло,
Поверь мне непременно так оно и будет.

----------


## Black Lord

*Темно! И пеленой зашторило глаза,
Покапал дождь и тишина накрыла,
Часы затихли словно навсегда,
И мир засыпало тяжелой пылью!
А сквозь молчанье и пространство стен,
Какбудто радом..... Чувствую тебя!
Вернись... 
и подари нам всем, 
Те чувства...
своим сердцем теребя...*

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> *Темно! И пеленой зашторило глаза,
> Покапал дождь и тишина накрыла,
> Часы затихли словно навсегда,
> И мир засыпало тяжелой пылью!
> А сквозь молчанье и пространство стен,
> Какбудто радом..... Чувствую тебя!
> Вернись... 
> и подари нам всем, 
> Те чувства...
> своим сердцем теребя...*


_Ах, Рыцарь....на огненно-красном коне...
Возможно немного польстили вы мне)))
Остывшее пламя словами согрето…
Я здесь! Я живу, но дышу незаметно…
Назад оглянусь в непробудное лето,
Мечтая, внемлю чудесам предрассветным…
Быть может недолго блуждать мне во тьме?
Очнусь...А кошмары? Во сне…лишь во сне……._

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Пойдем со мной гулять по небу…

Пойдем со мной гулять по небу,
Искать в росе кристаллы звезд…
Не бойся! Там еще ты не был,
Но для тебя долина грез…
Я нарисую желтой краской
Сиянье матовой луны,
Закрашу черным без опаски 
Дома, одетые во сны…
На плечи брызну белым снегом,
Вдыхну улыбку, блеск в глазах,
И нежно-розового цвета
Слова растают на губах…
Я подарю нам пару крыльев,
Теплом надую облака,
С тобой мы будем на перине
Болтать ногами… А пока
Глаза твои сомкнуты негой…
Я поцелуем позову:
«Пойдем со мной гулять по небу,
Мечтам внимая наяву…»*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/332310.gif[/IMG]

*От всей души, от всей меня
Поздравляю я тебя!
Счастья, радости желаю,
Чтобы этот Новый год
Был веселый и задорный
Больше шуток, песен, смеха
Никогда ты не грусти
Больше смейся и шути.*

[IMG]http://*********ru/387625.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/333334.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Black Lord

*Мария Круглецова*,с Новым годом тебя!
Счастья, здоровья, огромной любви и взаимопонимания!
Совсем нет времени писать, закрутил Новый год. :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

?????

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Мария Круглецова*,
отличные стихи!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  
умеешь затронуть что-то внутри... :Aga: 
ждем еще :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

_Маша-а-а-а-а......ты где? выходи из антракта_

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Дядя Вадя*,
*oskar_65*,
*PAN*,
*Геннадичь*,
Спасибо вам огромное!!
Долго конечно я на свою страницу не заходила, но лучше поздно, чем никогда)))
Мне очень приятно, еще раз спасибо)))))  


*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*Deep_Angel*,

Спасибо, очень рада что нравятся)))))))

*Anastasia Andreevna*,
Настенька, очень жаль, что ты уже не прочитаешь.........Не знаю, что случилось, почему ты ушла, но мне очень приятно)))))))я по тебе скучаю)))Возвращайся уже)

*Skade*,

Я уже здесь)))) По приглашению выхожу из антракта :Ok:  Пора вдохнуть весенний воздух и вернуться к жизни))))))))

----------


## Skadi

_Машенька, дружочек, всё будет хорошо :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/495691.jpg[/IMG]_

----------


## smychok

*Мария Круглецова*,
 А где????
Ждём...

----------


## Skadi

*smychok*,
_Саша...:smile: где пропадал-то? рада тебя видеть :smile:_
_Мариш, Саша прав! ждём новых творений_

----------


## smychok

Очень много проблем...
Я и сейчас по делам зашёл, но ...
Всё равно заскочил хотя бы по одной две странички почитать)))
 А что с Настей-то???

----------


## Skadi

> Всё равно заскочил хотя бы по одной две странички почитать)))
>  А что с Настей-то???


_А-ну, загляни ко мне в личку.....плиз :smile:_

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Машенька, дружочек, всё будет хорошо


Оленька,спасибо тебе огромное :Oj:  Конечно будет, я постараюсь)))))))))))

А по поводу новых творений Саша абсолютно прав, хватит уже киснуть :Aga:  Ребята, обещаю сегодня постораюсь что-нибудь из себя выудить, может даже не что-нибудь получится :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
*smychok*,
Саша, очень рада тебя видеть:wink: Хорошо, что заглянул, а то чтото ты совсем пропал(( Ну если ты ждешь, то я постораюсь, что нибудь стоящее сотворить, но....взамен и от тебя жду творений, а то ты совсем свою страничку забросил, окей????:wink:

Да и еще ребята, скажите мне что с Настенкой?????

----------


## Skadi

> Оленька,спасибо тебе огромное Конечно будет, я постараюсь)))))))))))


_Машенька, даже и не сомневалась! kiss_





> Да и еще ребята, скажите мне что с Настенкой?????


_Заглянешь ко мне в личку, всё объясню :smile:_

_Ждём тебя здесь всегда!_

----------


## Skadi

_МАШЕНЬКА!

Еще не слышна песнь ручья, 
Не льется жаворонка трель, 
Но солнце ярче, и капель 
Вещает нам: "Идет весна!" 
Идет весна, и пусть не жарко, 
Но вместе с ней, как лета тень, - 
Международный женский день 
Приходит к нам - 8 Марта! 
Он - праздник ласки, красоты, 
Любви, надежды и мечты. 
Тебя сердечно поздравляю! 
И нежным быть цветком весны 
От всей души, Машуль, желаю!_

[IMG]http://*********ru/475047.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Мария Круглецова

*Skade*,
Оленька, от всей души благодарю :flower:  :flower: 
Но сегодня я захожу не с пустыми руками... Отдаю вам свое творение)))

*Ты здесь не при чем...

Он не смыкает ночью глаз, 
Она танцует в вихре снов...
Он отдает покой, чтоб раз
Услышать трепет ее слов...
Она не чувствует того,
Что он скучает каждый миг,
Когда в объятьях облаков
Рисует стройный стан и лик,
Она мечтает, ждет чудес,
Живет внутри своей души,
Он жаждет милости небес
И ропщет: "Сердце, не кричи!"
Она вдыхает запах грез,
Играет с ласковым огнем,
А он, глотая реки слез,
Уверит: "Ты здесь не при чем..."
Она смеется и ворчит,
Когда он шутит невпопад,
Ее капризы, боль обид
Бьют по вискам, как крупный град.
Она качает головой,
Когда он снова на краю,
Она молчит, когда порой
Он шепчет: "Счастлив, что люблю..."*

----------


## Skadi

_Любовь!.. 
О ней можно говорить бесконечно – и ничего не сказать. 
О ней можно молчать – и этим будет всё сказано.
_
[IMG]http://*********ru/479210.jpg[/IMG]
_Спасибо, Машенька!_  :flower:

----------


## yozhik67

> О ней можно говорить бесконечно – и ничего не сказать.


Когда в городе гаснет свет -
Это словно знамение свыше.
Ничего в целом мире вдруг нет,
Только звёзды становятся ближе.
И в окутавшей нас пустоте,
Чуть замедлив полёт бесконечный,
Звёзды слушают глупых людей,
Что в любви объясняются вечной.
Это было, и будет всегда:
Мы друг другу даём обещанья,
Забывая о том, что слова - 
Первый шаг на пути к расставанью.

----------


## Skadi

> Звёзды слушают глупых людей,
> Что в любви объясняются вечной.
> Это было, и будет всегда...


_Звёзды слушают, нас они слышат -
Нам так хочется верить в тот факт!
Только просьбами звёз удивишь ли?
Для желания - миг в звездопад!

_

----------


## Мария Круглецова

> Звёзды слушают глупых людей,
> Что в любви объясняются вечной.


Звезды в небе так ярко горят
Не от слов и признаний беспечных,
Они сильные души манят
Безответным чувством, но вечным...

----------


## Skadi

> _Звезды в небе так ярко горят...
> Они сильные души манят..._


[IMG]http://*********ru/506673.jpg[/IMG]

:smile: :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Звезды в небе так ярко горят
> Не от слов и признаний беспечных,
> Они сильные души манят
> Безответным чувством, но вечным...


Где же ты, моё созвездье, заблудилась в облоках?
Твоё имя, каждой ночью, сладким мёдом на устах.
Позабыла ты подругу, меж галактик, в темноте,
Маякни, что скоро будешь и вернёшься ты ко мне...:frown:

----------


## Black Lord

Маришик, выходи  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

Гражданочка, не заставляйте товарищей ждать на пороге!!!

----------


## Black Lord

Санёк, похоже мы потеряли дарование... :Ha:

----------


## Мария Круглецова

Здраствуйте мои дорогие)))))))))))))))
Не потеряли, не потеряли - вернулась к Вам и не забывала:rolleyes:
Просто тяжелый у меня период был, пришлось решать много проблем и принимать серьезные решения....Не до творчества увы было: ни вдохновения, ни времени...
Соскучилась, спасибо, что не забыли :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

Ну так давай уже включайся)))

----------


## Black Lord

> Соскучилась, спасибо, что не забыли


Маришка, я очень рад, что ты нашла дорогу в дивный сад!!! :Ok:  :flower: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/951455.jpg[/IMG]

*О, луноликая, Мария!
Спустилась ты испить тепло?
Но только тучка заслонила,
моё прозрачное окно.
Я не успел тебя увидеть, 
ты лишь коснулась вскользь стекла,
по небосводу промелькнула,
твоя разящая стрела.
Засеян снегом путь зарничный,
в узорах зимнее стекло.
Как долго ждали возвращенья,
как быстро тропки занесло...*

----------


## Kliakca

> Здраствуйте мои дорогие)))))))))))))))
> Не потеряли, не потеряли - вернулась к Вам и не забывала


Ага, нос высунула и опять удрала...

Приветик, Ма-ма-ма-ма-рияяяяяя!!! :Vah: kiss

[IMG]http://*********org/41962.png[/IMG]

----------


## smychok

> Ага, нос высунула и опять удрала...


Марияяяяяя!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Опять на пол года...:frown:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------

